# Heart



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

no, not the band. something that is inside of you...something that the suns lack.

emotion: none, no competitiveness, no drive, no emotion.

fire: all but burnt out on this team. no will to win, no motivation no hustle.

changes are going to have to be made and it needs to start with dantoni. nash needs to go, barbosa needs to go, diaw needs to go, grant hill needs to go. clear out the bench and get a new one. draft a point guard in the 1st round. get some guys who have some fire and can play defense.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

I think you need to go if you think Nash or Hill need to go.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Nash is keeping this team together, I would let the guy retire here after all he's given to this franchise. The onus is on the whole team. Everyone has something missing.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

nash cannot play defense. i dont see any fire from him at all, he needs to give me more than 7 points in a game as well. essentially we are a man short on D when nash is in the game, he cannot cover anyone.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The problem has been and always will be Amare. He is a cancer on this team and does not help us win. You look at his 30-10 night as some sort of amazing feat, but how many times did he not rotate to help his teammates with defense? How many times has he stayed with the ball, even though he has NO business guarding Parker, and left his man wide open? I lost count of his blown defensive assignments after 15 in the first half. He only cares about offense. At least Nash plays defense. He IS a decent defender, he can't stay in front of Parker or Ginobili, but who can? Amare looks for blocks, not defense. There is a big difference between the two. Bell has been pretty consistently average this year as well.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> The problem has been and always will be Amare. He is a cancer on this team and does not help us win. You look at his 30-10 night as some sort of amazing feat, but how many times did he not rotate to help his teammates with defense? How many times has he stayed with the ball, even though he has NO business guarding Parker, and left his man wide open? I lost count of his blown defensive assignments after 15 in the first half. He only cares about offense. At least Nash plays defense. He IS a decent defender, he can't stay in front of Parker or Ginobili, but who can? Amare looks for blocks, not defense. There is a big difference between the two. Bell has been pretty consistently average this year as well.


If it was just Amare I could understand, but its been everyone in this series. Not one player has been consistently performing up to par except for maybe Nash. When that happens, the problem is crystal clear: the coach failed in adequately preparing the team. Fact of the matter.

Amare never went to college, has spent most of his career playing out of his natural position, missed a year due to injury, has rarely ever had a decent interior defender to play with, has never had a good coach to help him with defense, and has never been told to make his defense a priority by his coach. Also, the coach he's been under his whole NBA career is not only weak on the defensive side but inexperienced in the NBA let alone in the playoffs.

Add all that to the fact we're in a series with the best lead best coached and most accomplished group in the NBA for the last decade and you can't say its a result of anyone 'sucking'. Mike D'Antoni is plain not a championship calibre coach. He is not a coach, at this time, that can compete with Popovich.


----------

